#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  The Siege for Bangkok. The long walk home.

## terry57

On Friday night I went down to Rambuttri street for a night of Japanese food, Japanese beers and a few laughs with friends. I live on the other side of town at Silom so when going over there for drinks I always crash in a Guesthouse for the night and make my way home slowly the following day. Depending on how the night turns out to how slowly I go home. Anyway I only had about 25 beers so I decided to walk home and take pictures of the Protest zones on the way home. Between Rambuttri street and Silom road there are 3. Lets have a look EH. Actually just as well I did as they had pulled them all down today and relocated to Lumpini park which is a stones throw from my apartment. This is not a political thread but merely a walk around so don't bother writing " Sutheps " a tosser or " Thaksin " is corrupt as I don't give a toss either way. I'm only an expat here and always will be whatever or who ever is in Government.  Lets kick it off with this pic.

----------


## terry57

Sitting outside on the street at our friends Japanese restaurant drinking these and eating sushi. We where drinking the lovely Dark Lao but they ran out after 12.  Always nice on Soi Rambuttri.

----------


## terry57

I always stay at the Four Sons Village. 350 Baht for a fan room and comfy bed. 650 Baht for the works. Great spot with the Jap restaurant directly underneath. A tad difficult walking up 6 flights of stairs when pissed up though.

----------


## terry57

Its was around 10.30 by the time I got my shit together and started the long walk home. Passed the legendary Gecko bar on Rambuttri.

----------


## Gerbil

^^ Thought you had rented an apartment Terry?

Oh, my mistake - Just reread the OP  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

When on Rambuttri dare not pass up a cold beer at the Gecko Bar, some very interesting characters have graced those tables.

----------


## terry57

Keep walking down Rambuttri heading up to cut a lap through Khao San Road which leads onto the first protest sight.

----------


## terry57

Off I go up Khao San grab some Pad Thai and check out the skanky stinky Backpackers. Some very nice looking ones by the way.

----------


## terry57

At the end of Khao San Road chuck a right and then a lefty onto Rachadamneon klang Avenue .

----------


## beerlaodrinker

anyway  its there problem and fuck all that farangs can do about it, long as i can still get a(cold) bevvy i dont give a flying fuck, hope it doesnt affect you though terry

----------


## terry57

This is Ratchadamnoen Avenue and traditionally ground zero for the protests. In the rear of the picture is Democracy Monument,  it sits on the widest avenue in Thailand. Perfect for the protesters. A few weeks ago this street was full with a protesters city, they have now relocated to Lumini park in my area.Tomorrow this area will be reopened to normal traffic.

----------


## terry57

> long as I can still get a(cold) bevvy i don't give a flying fuck, hope it doesn't affect you though terry


No comment, 

Some fucker will turn this tread into a political one if I tell you what I really think.   
 Plenty of that in the Political section.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Ive just walked up the avenue, walked past Democracy Monument and this is the scene. It all kicked off here one night,  the protesters cut sick on these cars shooting and smashing them up. They have been left here as a symbolic sign of their cause.

----------


## terry57

A walk through the war zone. This is the middle of Bangkok,  the Royal palace is just down the Road. Info for the outsiders.

----------


## terry57

Ive been to all the protest sights in Bangkok, never a problem when all is good. Just don't be there when it kicks off.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

The lads get a tad serious at times.

----------


## terry57

The carnage continues on both sides off the road heading up towards the Klong San Saeb.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Politics, don't get involved, let them sort it out is the best course of action.

----------


## terry57

All businesses are closed down on this street. The financial losses have been huge. Even the Lawyers office has done a bunk.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Mad out there innit.

----------


## terry57

The front end loader got a good going over as well.

----------


## terry57



----------


## kingwilly

> Politics, don't get involved, let them sort it out is the best course of action.


Agreed, some mad bastards are going on about it on facebook and that, I dont see the point. 




> having said that i do feel sorry for the average thai just trying to make a baht, looks like this shit isnt ending any time soon


Too bad if that was your new truck as well...

great thread Tez.

----------


## terry57

The Army boys are set up on this road but just generally hanging around. Nothing to do now except clean the mess up. Today they cleared the roads and tomorrow things should be back to normal here.Lucky I shot these Yesterday.

----------


## terry57

I was in Bangkok in 2010 when the army killed over 100 protesters on this very street. The army have been very low key this time around. I was on khao San when the Black hawks Helicopters where buzzing over head and we got a nice whiff of tear gas with our beer.  Serious night that one. Tame this time round.

----------


## terry57

These tyres are the end of the carnage and from here we walk up to where the protesters have their protest sight. Off we go.

----------


## terry57

Entering the Ratchadamwoen protest sight.

----------


## terry57

The peace zone. Beyond that shade cloth lays a dead front end loader victim of the troubles. Note the fuel and oil leakage onto the road.

----------


## terry57

Entering the protest sight. They don't piss around with their sights. There extremely well set up. Big money pumped into these places.

----------


## terry57

San Saeb canal on the left hand side and more Political stuff.

----------


## terry57

Looking onto the main stage. The protesters have received word that they are all going down to Lumpini park and are just kicking back . Not much happening now plus its getting friggin hot. Another good reason to relocate to the Park.

----------


## terry57

Thousands of people living at these sights when in full flight.

----------


## terry57

Its all over mate.

----------


## terry57

Moving right along heading out the gate.

----------


## terry57

On the outside looking in. If one was really serious about offing some protesters it would of been so easy to walk straight in with an Magnum in ones bag and start blowing people away. They had security but it was Mickey Mouse stuff akin to walking into MBK.

----------


## terry57

The only transport I used that day on my long walk home was the klong ferry that runs up the San Saeb klong between Phan Fa Pier and the Pratunum Pier.Shagged by the time I reached Silom.

----------


## kingwilly

Yep, I've used that ferry too, ya have to make sure that you dont sit too close to teh front and get splashed.

----------


## Yasojack

The chocolate magnum would of ,melted away before it did any damage :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^ ^
I must tell you Willy,  not too much bothers me in Thailand but I'm shit scared of getting splashed with that klong water.  Friggin acid I recon. 


Jesus, if one got the stuff in ones eyes you would receive  instant blindness and ingest the poisonous shit it would be instant death.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I''ll finish this thread tomorrow.  Good innit.  :Smile: 

Never a dull moment in Bangkok, always something going down, exactly how I like it.

----------


## chassamui

Cheers terry. Captured a moment in history on camera. Let's hope it is the beginning of the end.

I started off feeling sorry for the street traders, but the Thai are a a canny lot. I suspect they have managed to improvise, adapt and overcome. They're good at that.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Nice one terry 
teakdoors man on the ground, keeping up a running commentary. been following it on the news but i only get half the gist of it crack on

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ oh and get that india thread up as well. your retired now, should have plenty of time eh.

----------


## Cujo

Thanks Terry, great thread. Interesting for those of us not there.

----------


## terry57

Entering the Pier to catch the Klong Taxi.

----------


## terry57

Jump on to the boat and head up to Pratunam.

----------


## terry57

One does not want to get splashed with that Klong water, its unbelievably polluted.
One time when I was taking it I actually seen a Thai dude swimming in it. Bloody hell, us round eyes would die for sure.

----------


## terry57

Arriving at Pratunam pier.

----------


## aging one

terrific thread terry, thanks.

----------


## terry57

I never need to travel by road in Bangkok, I have so many other options of getting around. I can walk, take the Klong Taxi, the MRT or the BTS or travel up the river by public ferry. There's also a bus that has a dedicated lane connecting the BTS. So easy convenient and cheap to get around. A massive advantage to living in Silom is the convenience of having two sky train stations at my finger tips. Plus having Lumpini park right there as well tops it off. Having to rely on a car would be maddening .

----------


## terry57

Ok then, Ive walked up the stairs and am now on Ratchaprasong Road heading towards protest sight # 2. The long walk home from here is to follow this road all the way, it morphed into Silom road and hits the 3RD protest sight. Its quite a walk but I love the action on the street anywhere in Bangkok plus I meet the locals and sometimes pick up some good gear on the way home. The street food is a bonus as well. Follow this road all the way and you will fall into the river at the End, not a bad idea as its getting hot in Bangkok with the humidity starting to rise.

----------


## Phuketrichard

thanks for the update/photos, living down here in phuket i seldom get up to Bangkok ( except to pass thru the ariport)

----------


## terry57

This is a 4 lane road which has been closed down to 2. At the bridge it is closed off and walking only from there on as that's the start of protest sight # 2. At all sights the street vendors had taken over the road selling food and what not. So much better than all the cars clogging the roads and in turn created a party atmosphere. The Thais excel at this until it kicks of and then its not so jovial.

----------


## terry57

> living down here in phuket I seldom get up to Bangkok


If one knows how to use Bangkok and avoids using road transport its a brilliant town. I love the city, some don't. So much to do if one has the get up and go. 

We are all different. I travel out often though so its always great for me to get back, that's the key to Bangkok.

----------


## terry57

At this bridge the traffic ends and its walking only. On the left is Big C, that's where a grenade landed and two kids where killed. No Political comments please. I'm just doing a walk through.

----------


## terry57

Entering the Zone.

----------


## terry57

Street vendor.

----------


## terry57

Suthep. The leader driving the political protests in Bangkok.

----------


## terry57

His image is everywhere.

----------


## terry57

The street vendors are making some nice money selling merchandise. This protest is 4 months in at this point and looks set to carry on for a while yet considering what going on in Lumpini Park. Photos on that coming up.

----------


## terry57

Still selling these.Thais are great consumers.

----------


## terry57

Popcorn T shirts.

----------


## terry57

The men in Black T shirts.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

All the angst is aimed at the present Prime Minister Yingluck and her Brother Thaksin.

----------


## terry57

A tad raunchy this one.

----------


## terry57

I missed a few pics here so I'm backtracking.

----------


## terry57

Another view with the army and Democracy Monument in the Back ground.

----------


## terry57

I'm posting this one up again as It rather pushes home the point to not mess with guys that have guns.

----------


## terry57

Another one of those T shirts.

----------


## terry57

Democracy Monument .Ratchadamnoen Klang Avenue. Symbolic to most Thais hence why most of the protests against the Government are held here.

----------


## terry57

Ok back to protest sight 2 on Ratchaprasong Road. I'm standing outside big C. At this very spot a grenade landed and killed two young children. After the deaths this sight was kept clear and a shrine was set up. Just today the venders have decided its time to crank up business again.

----------


## terry57

The gruesome pics remain.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Thanks for going to the trouble. Seems sort of nice having the empty roads. Bk was an experience, wandered around lost mostly, but found most things in a random sort of way. Used the long ferries a lot , 9 bht from the Prince Palace Hotel to downtown.

----------


## terry57

Looking onto the protesters accommodation area, beyond that is the stage.  On the right hand side one will see Central World Department store. In 2010 the protesters set this on fire and many surrounding buildings hence this years protests have been tame in comparison.

----------


## terry57

The gigs over and many people have pulled out. This area a few weeks ago was chock full of tents and people on the street, the stage in the back ground seen a lot of action.

----------


## terry57

The main stage.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Exiting the protest sight and moving right along.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Nice to reclaim the roads for a while.

----------


## terry57

The long walk continues, I'm now continuing down Ratchaprasong road heading down to Lumpini park and Silom Road. These pics where shot on Saturday and today Monday this road will be clogged by cars once again. shame really. Enjoyed being able to walk around the place.

----------


## terry57

Exiting the boundary of the closed down road.

----------


## terry57

Looking back onto the entrance to the sight.

----------


## terry57

Looking down Ratchaprasong road. last time one will see it like this until the next time the protesters shut down Bangkok .

----------


## terry57

Walk on past the 5 star hotels. They will be glad the roads are open again.

----------


## terry57

Past this new Tuk Tuk.

----------


## terry57

I'm now walking past Ratchadamri sky train station and carrying onto Lumpini.

----------


## terry57

Jesus, this Taxi driver is putting all his faith in Buddha Eh.

----------


## terry57

Two Nuns pan handling.

----------


## terry57

Keep walking past Uncle Sam.

----------


## terry57

Uncle Sam lives here.

----------


## terry57

Finally hit the entrance to Lumpini park.  Great walk,  really enjoyed it but not home yet.

----------


## terry57

Enter the Park through these gates and continue on. All the protesters have now relocated here. it is rammed full.

----------


## ossierob

Good effort "Terry.  I have not bothered to go into trouble areaS in Bangkok since the  protests began so it nice to be given a look.  My son travelled in a few times while he was here but he said he didnt experience any violence.
Tomorrow I am going in to St Louis hospital but I dont think there is any issues around Surrasak station. Thanks again for taking the time to post bloke

----------


## terry57

A word on Lumpini Park. This is the largest Park in Bangkok and truly an oasis in the city. I live 10 minutes away and come here regularly for exercise and to enjoy the beautiful surroundings.When the protests kicked off 4 months ago they set up a mini city here. It was amazing to see how they had everything organized to manage the people and the scale of the set up. As the protests escalated they tore it all down and relocated to Democracy Monument. Now they tore that all down again and have come back in mass and on a much bigger scale. These pics where taken Saturday, yesterday I wandered down and they where setting up stages and many more people had set up their tents. In two hours time I'll be down there again for a walk around and I reckon I'll be lucky to get in there considering the amount of people. The protesters are always friendly towards me offering free food and drinks. Never a problem for us farang as long as one is not stupid enough to get involved in their business. This pic is just inside the gate.

----------


## terry57

Seems to be millions of these tents around.

----------


## terry57

Not a bad spot is it. Much better than camping on the road.

----------


## terry57

The park consists of many different lakes. If one was at the front of the pack it is a dress circle view. Wouldn't mind bunking up there myself.

----------


## terry57

Chinese laundry going on down there.

----------


## terry57

Boys setting up shop.

----------


## terry57

The park has two out door gym's. 20 Baht a day or 200 baht a month. All old gear but it all works, this is the smaller of the two. A tosser runs it, don't go here head up to the bigger one.

----------


## terry57

They are bringing their people in on all sorts of transport.

----------


## terry57

The boss gets to live in the Air-con Van.

----------


## terry57

Ive exited the Park at the Silom End. Looking back in.

----------


## terry57

Looking away from the park over to the Silom stage.

----------


## terry57

There is a small grassed area between the park and Silom road. Their set up here as well.

----------


## terry57

Silom MRT station opens directly onto the park. Perfect for protesters to get here.

----------


## terry57

The protesters are provided with free water.

----------


## terry57

Also free food. Massive job feeding and watering all these people.

----------


## terry57

I've now exited the park and behind me is the main Silom Stage.

----------


## terry57

Suthep has taken up residence is the Dusit Thani in the back ground and can just wander down when he feels like it.The bad boys can top him when ever they want when he is on stage, impossible to stop them if they are serious about it.

----------


## terry57

walking up to the stage I pass these ladies, everyone has a job.

----------


## melvin

not home yet?

been walkin' for a while now

great walk

----------


## terry57

The Silom stage. The words gone out that this is the last day. It was around 3.00pm so no one around but the few. Night time it picked right up again for the final party. Anyway the band played on.

----------


## armstrong

how long did that take?   i always imagine KSR is miles away cos we drive/taxi.


Nice to see pics of KSR,   a KFC!   and that steak place looked OK.    Was Lucky Beer still there?    We got locked in there during the red shirt troubles the last time.   I remember drunkenly taking a walk to take a look at the monument,  at night.

----------


## terry57

> not home yet?
> 
> been walkin' for a while now
> 
> great walk




Massive walk today mate, and hungover as well.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Still not home.

----------


## terry57

> how long did that take?   i always imagine KSR is miles away cos we drive/taxi.
> 
> 
> Nice to see pics of KSR,   a KFC!   and that steak place looked OK.    Was Lucky Beer still there?    We got locked in there during the red shirt troubles the last time.



I left Rambuttri around 10.30 AM and opened the door to my apartment around 4.00PM.  Slept well that night. 

That night went back up to Silom Stage to take the final pictures.They pulled it all down that night.

Yes all that stuff is still there on Khao San. The place only ever gets bigger.

----------


## terry57

Really good band by the way.

----------


## terry57

The old lady on the left was really getting her groove on.

----------


## terry57

I recon Granny had been on the Ya-Ba, she was breaking all sorts of moves. Pissed myself laughing.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Here we have the equivalent of the greatest farang tool known to man kind. Thai politics and this idiot is in full war paint with his Thai wife up there in front of everybody doing his thing. Deportation should be mandatory in this case.

----------


## terry57

If you know this guy give him a slap will you. Notice he has concealed his face.

----------


## terry57

Heaps of kids out on the streets.

----------


## terry57

Ok I'm off down the park to check it out again, finish this later.

----------


## flashbang

Nice one Terry. Good pics along with your unique commentary - fooking good innit.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> The park has two out door gym's. 20 Baht a day or 200 baht a month. All old gear but it all works, this is the smaller of the two. A tosser runs it, don't go here head up to the bigger one.


The plush in-door air-conditioned gym is only 40bt a year Terry (no need to pay for the gym every time you go). Heads-up though, they're touchy about having clean shoes and a towel for the gym. Tennis courts 40bt an hour too.

Incidentally, the protesters have left all the Sukumvit junctions. Not a spec of rubbish and traffic back to normal (shit)  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Interesting veggie arrangement.  :Smile: 

Brilliant thread Terry. Thank you.

----------


## terry57

> The plush in-door air-conditioned gym is only 40bt a year Terry (no need to pay for the gym every time you go).  Tennis courts 40bt an hour too.



Yes, I checked that place out. Not my scene, full of tossers looking into a mirror in an Aircon space. 

The price is a bargain for sure but I'd much rather pay 200 Baht a month and work out under the trees with the real people. 

No pretentious tossers there Albert.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Yes, I checked that place out. Not my scene, full of tossers looking into a mirror in an Aircon space. 
> 
> The price is a bargain for sure but I'd much rather pay 200 Baht a month and work out under the trees with the real people. 
> 
> No pretentious tossers there Albert.


Good on ya fella - stick with the real people under the trees  :Smile: 

I got banned from the indoor gaff after going there twice - touchy fvckers  :Smile: 

(There's no mirrors in that gym Terry)

----------


## terry57

I've just returned from Lumpini park,  the protest sight is extinct at Silom. Every thing has been moved to the park, it is a massive set up with all the infrastructure from the past protest sights now set up in Lumpini park. Things are back to normal at Silom like it had never happened. Incredible really. Anyway this is now history,  I'm glad I photographed it all.  The last of the protesters and their set up at Silom Saturday arvo.

----------


## terry57

All that remains today is that sign on the overpass.

----------


## terry57

Anyway the parties over for me,  all I need to do is walk 10 minutes down Silom road and I'm home. Easier said than done with all the things going on around these streets. Maybe some squid will be good.

----------


## terry57

Leaving the zone and continuing on down silom road.

----------


## terry57

Exit the security zone and carry on.

----------


## terry57

Enter into Sala Daeng, follow those girls EH.

----------


## terry57

Pass O'Brien's Irish Pub. They do Dark Beer Lao here for 120 baht.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

From O'Brien's I'm maybe 5 minutes from my front door, Jesus what a mad day.Keep walking that way, nearly there.

----------


## terry57

In Thailand there is never any reason to sleep on an empty stomach. I've punched out many kilometers today in an hangover affected state so I'm banging down this lovely plate of Chicken soup and hitting the sack. Hope you enjoyed the tour. Cheers. 
Next thread will be about whats going down in Lumpini park. That's another story. Its huge.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

An excellent walking tour, Terry. I think you live very close to where I used to live. A great wander down a lot of streets I used to stroll. Thanks.

----------


## wasabi

Enjoyable,also nice to recognise some of the locations.

----------


## khmen

Excellent thread Terry, paints a nice portrait of a place and time. 

Really enjoyed seeing all the photos of the aftermath of the protests - all the posters, banners, graffiti, phallic vegetables  :Very Happy:   etc etc which you don't generally get to see in news footage/photos.

----------


## sabang

> The protesters are provided with free water.


Boycott water!



> Also free food.


Holy cow- I wonder how many Israeli backpackers have set up camp there.

----------


## naptownmike

Thanks for all the great pictures. I was in Bangkok back in January and went for a walk down by Siam square it was so bizarre to see all the roads closed down and all the shops closed at 5 in the evening.

----------


## Eric Loh

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> The park has two out door gym's. 20 Baht a day or 200 baht a month. All old gear but it all works, this is the smaller of the two. A tosser runs it, don't go here head up to the bigger one.
> 
> 
> The plush in-door air-conditioned gym is only 40bt a year Terry (no need to pay for the gym every time you go). Heads-up though, they're touchy about having clean shoes and a towel for the gym. Tennis courts 40bt an hour too.
> 
> Incidentally, the protesters have left all the Sukumvit junctions. Not a spec of rubbish and traffic back to normal (shit)


The plush indoor AC gym is now a dormitory for about 40 PDRC supporters much to the chagrin of regular badminton players. Much unhappiness too with regular jiggers and park lovers. Will take months to just rehabilitate the greeneries and I guess everything.

----------


## terry57

^

When the protests kicked off the original Crowd kept the environment clean In lumpini and it was not a problem.

Now with the huge amount of people in the park its turning into a proper mess with all the rubbish being strew around. 

Real shame that.

----------


## katie23

^ Thanks Terry for this thread, it's very enlightening. I recognized some places too. A pity about Lumphini park, getting trashed like that...

----------


## MissTraveller

Great thread, Terry. That overturned van is something else. Brings back memories of my time in BKK over the years.

----------


## cdnski12

Much easier to collect 500 ThB as a paid protester, than work in  arice paddy or cane field ....

----------


## terry57

^

I don't know if they get payed that much. 500 baht is a fare whack considering workers get around 360. Not sure. 

But the fact remains that hanging around in Lumpini park around the lake and getting free food, water and shelter is far preferable than laboring. 

Not much fun living on the street but living in that park is just like a walk in the park. 

Going to get very hot in the coming weeks, their used to it though no probs.

----------


## wasabi

Why do you want to live in a city under siege?

----------


## mingmong

Top Thread again Terry, and thanks for keeping us informed.

 I was living in Bang Na when the Yellows shites closed the Airport for 11 days, My Thai Wife just shrugs her shoulders and not interested in the Politics,

----------


## Munted

Really excellent, thanks.

----------

